# Problems building mfsBSD



## balanga (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm trying to build a version of mfsBSD http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/ based on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE for i386 using instructions in the handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/remote-install/preparation.html

I have fetched FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso  mounted it on /cdrom run `make` and ended up with mfsbsd-11.0-CURRENT-amd64.img

11.0-CURRENT happens to be what I'm currently using...

I'm confused.... Have I just built 10.2-RELEASE-i386 just with the wrong filename or have somehow managed to build 11.0-CURRENT-amd64? How do I tell what I've built?


----------



## balanga (Mar 7, 2016)

Corey Anderson said:


> This is the easiest, because to upgrade, you just replace the *.tbz files with new ones.
> 
> 
> copy the package *.tbz to the custom mfsbsd ISO
> ...



I'm not trying to upgrade I just want to build mfsBSD by following the instructions in the Handbook.



> Follow my blog kamagra http://www.google.com/ _[mod: removed spam link_]



Strange blog... Some German website selling Viagra!


----------

